

The Chinese nuclear tests, 1964–1996 - atakan_gurkan
http://ptonline.aip.org/journals/doc/PHTOAD-ft/vol_61/iss_9/47_1.shtml

======
lutorm
That story is an excerpt from the book mentioned at the end: "The Nuclear
Express". It's a pretty interesting history of nuclear proliferation.

------
edge17
half way through. this is quite fascinating

